# demnächst vs bald



## Zamain

Hallo liebe Wordreference Mitglieder,

ich bin keine Deutsch Muttersplacherin, und deswege frage ich bitte nach dem Unterschied zwischen "demnächst" und "bald" bzw nach Beispielsätze, wo diese zwei Adverbe benutzt werden. Das wäre ja sehr nett. 

Dankeschön!


----------



## Frieder

Hallo,

Du kannst beide Wörter gleichbedeutend benutzen. Umgangssprachlich wird öfter _bald _benutzt, schriftsprachlich auch gern _demnächst_. Nach meinem Gefühl ereignet sich _bald _eher als _demnächst_. Auch klingt _demnächst _etwas offizieller, bürokratischer und pompöser.


----------



## bearded

Frieder said:


> Nach meinem Gefühl ereignet sich _bald _eher als _demnächst_.


Tatsächlich? Ich hätte das Gegenteil vermutet (wahrscheinlich wegen des Superlativs ''nächst'').


----------



## Frieder

Es ist, wie gesagt, nur mein Gefühl. Vielleicht, weil _demnächst _so bräsig und pompös daherkommt. _Bald _ist irgendwie kürzer, und erscheint deshalb dichter dran.


----------



## bearded

Frieder said:


> weil _demnächst _so bräsig und pompös daherkommt.


Was meinst Du eigentlich mit 'bräsig', bitte schön? Es scheint, dass selbst die Deutschen sich über die genaue Bedeutung dieses Wortes uneins sind..(ich hoffe, die kurze off-topic-Frage ist hier erlaubt). bräsig. Was bedeutet es, wenn einem 'demnächst' bräsig vorkommt?


----------



## JClaudeK

Frieder said:


> Auch klingt _demnächst _etwas offizieller, bürokratischer und pompöser.


Ich empfinde "demnächst"  weder als bürokratisch noch pompös.
Und auch nicht als völlig gleichbedeutend d.h. auswechselbar:

"demnächst" = in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft; bei späterer Gelegenheit
"bald" = in Kürze; in allernächster Zeit

Bald ist Weihnachten. 
Demnächst ist Weihnachten.


----------



## Cliff Barnes

bearded said:


> Was meinst Du eigentlich mit 'bräsig', bitte schön? Es scheint, dass die Deutschen, was die Bedeutung dieses Wortes angeht, uneins sind..(ich hoffe, die kurze off-topic-Frage ist hier erlaubt). bräsig. Was bedeutet es, wenn einem 'demnächst' bräsig vorkommt?



Sprachwissenschaft Vechta


----------



## Frieder

bearded said:


> Was meinst Du eigentlich mit 'bräsig', bitte schön?



_Gestelzt_ ist das erste Wort, das mir einfällt. Besser noch ist die Definition aus dem oben verlinkten Artikel: „eigenartig gedrechselte Art des Sprechens”. _Demnächst_ klingt in meinen Ohren nach Amtsdeutsch.

Vergleiche: Demnächst finden wieder Wahlen statt <vs.> bald sind wieder Wahlen.

Ich ertappe mich auch gelegentlich dabei, dass ich _demnächst _benutze, versuche das aber weitgehend zu vermeiden. Es gibt so viele andere Möglichkeiten, _demnächst _zu konkretisieren: Heute abend, morgen früh, nächsten Montag, noch dieses Jahr ... Warum muss man dieses schwammige und gespreizte _demnächst _überhaupt benutzen?



JClaudeK said:


> "demnächst" = in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft; bei späterer Gelegenheit
> "bald" = in Kürze; in allernächster Zeit



... was meine Theorie erhärtet, dass _bald _eher als _demnächst _ist .


----------



## JClaudeK

Frieder said:


> ... was meine Theorie erhärtet, dass _bald _eher als _demnächst _ist .


*Da*rüber sind wir uns ja einig.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich denke, "bald" ist allgemeiner.
"Demnächst" wird eher bei Ereignissen verwendet, die man beeinflussen kann, die der Zeitplanung unterliegen.

Ich habe auch das Gefühl, dass "bald" eher ist als "demnächst", aber nur bei Gelegenheiten, in denen man vergleichbare Ereignisse hat.
"Bald" hat allgemein eine größere Zeitspanne.

Bald wird die Klimaerwärmung so stark sein, dass es große globale Änderungen gibt.
Demnächst wird die Klimaerwärmung so stark sein, dass es große globale Änderungen gibt. - Das passt eher nicht.
Bald kommt ein neuer Film ins Kino.
Demnächst in diesem Theater: (Vorschau von Filmen in Kinos, war in der DDR üblich)
In vielen Fällen ist es nur ein Gefühl, das "bald" eher ist.

Zusammenfassung:
"Demnächst" wird eher verwendet, wenn eine Art Bürokratie zuständig ist, also eine Art Zeitablaufplanung.
"Bald" ist viel allgemeiner. Außer in wenigen festen Wendungen kann man immer "demnächst" durch "bald" ersetzen.


----------



## bearded

Am Ende eines Briefes/einer Botschaft ist ''bis bald'' wohl üblicher als ''bis demnächst'', oder?


----------



## Hutschi

Viel üblicher, in der Tat.
"Demnächst" würde ich nur in "spaßig-ironischem" Sinne verwenden, wenn überhaupt.
"Demnächst in diesem Theater ..."


----------



## bearded

Ich danke Hutschi - und den anderen - für die Antworten auf meine Fragen #3,5,9..


----------



## Kajjo

Ich empfinde "demnächst" nicht als gestelzt und ich sehe auch keinen Grund, warum es besser sein sollte, vorzugsweise auf den Grundwortschatz zurückzugreifen. Das würde doch die Sprache eher verarmen lassen. Für ist "demnächst" ein ganz normales, schönes Wort.


----------



## Hutschi

Hallo, Kajjo, dem stimme ich zu.
Siehst Du Unterschiede in der Anwendung?

Dass man "demnächst" fast immer durch "bald" ersetzen kann, heißt ja nicht, dass man es muss.

Ich gebe ein paar Sätze vor, wie würdest Du es verwenden? Was würdest Du sagen, was nicht?


Demnächst will ich wieder mal ins Kino gehen.
Bald will ich wieder mal ins Kino gehen.


Demnächst findet eine Sonnenfinsternis statt.
Bald findet eine Sonnenfinsternis statt.

Zur Zeit kann ich noch die Abkürzung durch den Wald nutzen..

Das geht bald nicht mehr.
Das geht demnächst nicht mehr.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> "Demnächst" wird eher verwendet, wenn eine Art Bürokratie zuständig ist, also eine Art Zeitablaufplanung.


Mit _Zeitlaufplanung_ bin ich einverstanden, eine Planung die allerdings (für mich) nichts mit _Bürokratie_ zu tun hat.

Wenn man diese Definition im Auge behält


JClaudeK said:


> demnächst = bei späterer *Gelegenheit*


versteht man, warum z.B. _"Demnächst ist Weihnachten."  _nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Hutschi

Stimmt.
"Demnächst ist wieder Weihnachten" funktioniert aber, weil es eine Art Gelegenheit, Weihnachten zu feiern, darstellt.


----------



## Zamain

Danke den zahlreichen Teilnehmern, ihr habt meine Frage ausführlich beantwortet!  entschuldige die letzte Frage, es klingt ja auch wie ein Witz, aber ich frage es ernst: ich möchte mich verabschieden, und deswegen wollte ich "bis demnächst" benutzen. Geht das?  ich dachte an "bis demnächst", weil es allgemeiner klingt (also damit ziehe ich auch die Möglichkeit in Betracht, dass wir uns eigentlich bei keiner Forum Diskussion mehr treffen). "bis bald" klingt bestimmter/verbindlicher/konkreter, meinem Eindruck nach.


----------



## Hutschi

Ja, "Bis demnächst" ist in dieser Situation möglich, sowohl in formalem als auch in nicht formalem Kontext.
Im  nicht formalen Bereich - und wenn man mit "du" korrespondiert -  ist auch möglich "Macht's gut!" Das drückt noch stärker aus, dass es vielleicht das letzte Mal ist. Es hängt aber auch vom Kontext und von Gewohnheiten ab.
"Bis bald!" drückt aus, dass man vorhat, wiederzukommen. Das macht "Bis demnächst!" auch, aber weniger verbindlich.
Umgangssprachlich und eher salopp: "Bis irgendwann mal wieder!" Das drückt aus, dass man vorhat, sich wiederzusehen, aber nicht in näherer Zeit. In formaler Umgebung ist es nicht geeignet.


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> "Bis bald!" drückt aus, dass man vorhat, wiederzukommen.


Ist es bei ''bis dann'' auch immer so?


----------



## Frieder

"Bis dann" fällt für mich in die gleiche Kategorie wie


Hutschi said:


> "Bis irgendwann mal wieder!"


... also völlig unverbindlich.


----------



## Hutschi

Für mich fällt "bis dann" stilistisch ebenfalls in den umgangssprachlichen Bereich, nicht in den formalen Bereich.
Inhaltlich sehe ich es ungefähr wie "bis bald". 
Im mündlichen Bereich verwende ich es oft nach einer Verabredung für einen bestimmten Zeitpunkt.


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> oft nach einer Verabredung für einen bestimmten Zeitpunkt.


Also etwa gleichbedeutend wie ''bis dahin''.


----------



## Hutschi

bearded said:


> Also etwa gleichbedeutend wie ''bis dahin''.




"Bis dahin" erhält dabei einen übertragenen Sinn, weil "dahin" eigentlich eine Ortsangabe wäre, aber als Zeitangabe verwendet wird.


----------

